# Karpfen im Februar



## Carpjäger (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo leute, wollte mal hören ob jemand schon eine nacht auf Karpfen los war und wie kalt oder warm es war  .


----------



## Aachener (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Würde sagen noch zu kalt!!! war letztens an meinem "standart" karpfensee (ist sehr klein) und der war noch zugefrohren, da er in ner senke liegt#q
Unmöglich is zwar nichts aber der stoffwechsel des karpfen wird erst bei 10-12 grad wassertemp. schneller= erhöhte fressaktivität. wie gesagt, ich war auch letztens losgezogen, da ichs genau wissen wollte ob gar nichts geht.


----------



## heinzrch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Dachte ich auch mal, aber seit dem ich regelmäßig Karpfen in einem kleinen Kanal sogar bei Randeis fange, glaube ich an die Theorie mit dem Winterschlaf nicht mehr.
Wichtig ist ein Temperaturanstieg auf so ca. 10° um den Karpfen Appetit auf nen Snack zu machen. Köder sollte dann dementsprechend auch nur ein Snack (einzelnes Maiskorn z.B.) sein.


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

mit den karpfen geht auch bei niedrigen temperaturen immer was .....wichtig ist halt, wie der aachener schon erwähnt hat, dass man die köder eher klein hält....noch wichtiger als im sommer ist dass man weiss wo sich die karpfen aufhalten.......


----------



## heinzrch (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

> wie der aachener schon erwähnt hat

naja, es war der Franke |supergri


----------



## magic feeder (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

oh....entschuldigung....


----------



## Carpjäger (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Vielen Dank  für die vielen Antworten

Im März werde ich es mal versuchen..

gruß aus Flensburg#h


----------



## martinspro (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

ich werde es auch mal in zewi wochen versuchen wenn es wärmer wird ...


----------



## paul8 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

War gestern auf Karpfen, zuerst waren die Brassen da, dann kamen die Karpfen. War nur bis 21.00 Uhr, wäre bestimmt noch was gutes gelaufen, so sind es 7 Karpfen zwischen 35cm- 45cm gewesen, also noch nichts aufregendes aber es geht mit Mais und 6er Haken. Wahrscheinlich noch mal vorfüttern und ab, es wird ja immer wärmer !!!


----------



## martinspro (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

das klingt ja richtig gut ...ich freu mich auch schon aufs wasser


----------



## Juran1988 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

also ich war auch gestern an einem See auf Karpfen angeln und hab keinen einzigen biss gehabt......wie ist es muss man die krpfen jetzt um diese Jahreszeit viel anfüttern?????


----------



## goepfi74 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Um diese Jahreszeit wenig Anfüttern und am besten das Grundfutter noch mal durch ein Sieb das keine Klumpen entstehen . Dadurch ensteht eine schöne Futterwolke und die Karpfen werden durch das Anfüttern nicht gleich gesättigt .


----------



## Juran1988 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Kennt jemand das Heuchelheimer See?????????


----------



## Carpjäger (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

so.war heute mal an meinem lieblings See.11HA. habe mal die wassertemp. gemessen ,, 6 grad ,geht so finde ich,. Ab acht Grad werde ich meine erste Saison versuchen , ein tag und eine nacht. Hoffe es bleibt jetzt erstmal warm. heute waren es 10 Grad ,,.
Gruß Jarpcäger:q#h


----------



## musti71 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Also, ich werds an dem Wochenende mal auf Karpfen an unserm Weiher versuchen (2,1 Hektar) glaubt ihr da geht was..?


----------



## Carpjäger (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

bei den Temp, ist der bestimmt schon um die 8 Crad versuche es.Hatte letztes Jahr nachts bei 0 grad Lufttemp . aber acht grad wasser temp zwei fische, einen um 2 uhr und einen 5 Uhr.auf quantum hot chilli boilies


----------



## Juran1988 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

War es dir net zu kalt so spät Nachts?????war auch letztes wochenende am See auf Karpfen war bis 1 Uhr nachts also war ganz schön kalt und nix gefangen.....kann mir jemand Tipps geben #6#6


----------



## Carpjäger (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

hallo Juran

Also mit einem warmen schlafsack geht das richtig gut, es gibt ja schlafsäcke die bis minus 24 grad gehen. habe einen von star baits,, die von Fox sind auch sehr gut,, hast Du einen Normalen dann lege dir einfach eine Flece oder wolldeke rein.

Mein ertser kam um 02:00 Uhr  , sau kalt im wasser zu stehen aber bei dem Drill vergißt du dann alles,, irgendwie auch cool ,,spiegelglatter see ,, aufsteigeneder wasserdampf und sternklarer Himmel,, die Fische glänzend schön. 

Fütter vier tage lang 200 g Boilies oder mit Frolic gemischt eine stelle um die 2-4 m wo Kraut in der Nähe ist , oder am Fuße einer kante,, nachts nicht zu flach , tagsüber allerdings im März bis 80cm Wassertiefe. Und bitte bitte auswerfen und liegen lassen ,, bis 24 h ,, kein action durch immer wieder rein und raus . Versuche es ..

gruß der Carpjäger 

PS: der erste hatte 20 und der Zweite 34 Pfund. wenn im kalten wasser was geht dann immer der Dicke,, umd im Frühjahr mit laich im bauch ist er dann auch gleich 2 KG schwerer.


----------



## Juran1988 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Danke dir Carpjäger muss ich mal ausprobieren.....ich dachte ich wäre der einzige verückter Angler der bei so einem Wetter Angeln geht vor allem Nachts


----------



## turm13 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

@carpjäger
fotos?
gr sebastian


----------



## Killer Hecht (17. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

ich angle auf karpfen erst abaprill weil sonsst dass wasser zu kühl ist und die karpfen dann so richtig in beißlaune kommen


----------



## ChrissP (21. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

wollte heute auch gehen an einem hafen der eine verbindung mit dem rhein hat aber das wetter hat nicht mitgespielt schnee hagel regen windböjen also das volle programm !!
war letzte woche sonntag auch schon dort und konnte einige fische springen sehen es wahren wohl brassen denke ich denn meine rutenspitzen zickten hin und wieder ! denke das die boillies zu groß waren und 3 tigernüsse zuviel . 
wie siehts denn bei euch bis jetzt aus 
lg chriss


----------



## KarpfenBernd (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

In Norddeutschland ist es einfach noh zu kühl, nix geht....nur Rotaugen bis 10cm.


----------



## Juran1988 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

war gestern auch auf karpfen angeln am see also war 2 stunden da und kein biss gehabt ich denke das liegt an diesem blöden Wetter..........Will morgen früh mal raus für paar stunden aber weiß net ob es was bringt...


----------



## ChrissP (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

war von samstag auf sonntag (dieses wochenende) nach ca 1,5 wochen füttern mit tiegernüsse und mais und eine hand voll boilies hab ich nur 2 recht dicke brassen gefangen !! werd vielleicht am montag nochmal gehen denk so 2-3 std kann ja nicht das ich auf der stelle nur brassen fang denn wo brassen sind sind normal auch karpfen nicht weit und in dem see sind nunmal dicke karpfen vertreten hab sie beim laichen schon gesehen und der see wo ich geh hat ne verbindung mit dem rhein. wenn jemand noch ne gute stelle weiß oder mir tips geben kann wo ich ganz gut karpfen fangen kann (kreis kleve,bin zur zeit ohe rees am fischen) kann ja mal sein komment dazu geben wäre recht dankbar denn der rhein ist neuland !

lg christoph


----------



## Akschu (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

War auch die letzten 2 Tage an 2 verschiedenen Seen. Auch nicht einen Biss gehabt. Scheiss Wetter. Ich weiss noch als ich damals im Kindergarten war, wa sind wir um die Zeit schon mit kurzen Hosen rumgerannt ;-) Verfluchte globale "Erwärmung" ;-)

Axel


----------



## Juran1988 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

War heute Morgen Angeln bei uns lag hier Schnee voll ******* kalt wie verückt............nix gefangen...


----------



## Fischerkönig_08 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

bei uns hatt es zwar nur kühle _*5*_° aber ich fersuche es mal einen zu Überlisten.


----------



## daci7 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

die letzten beiden tage waren ja mal bombenwetter, war jetz zwei mal am wasser zum "gucken"... sprich knapp anfüttern und beobachten was so geht ... das erste gründeln hab ich auf jeden fall schon gesehn also wirds wohl am we rausgehn =)
ich werd berichten!


----------



## MrCarphunter (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

ich werde es in den Winterferien(20.2. -24.2.)
mal versuchen!
eine Rute Fischmehlboilie, die andere Tigernüsse bzw. aufgepoppte Hartmaiskette!
Füttern werde ich 1 Woche, jeden Tag 1kg Hartmais, und 200g Boilies, und dazu noch 200 g 4mm Hailbuttpellets,
mein Gewässer ist der RMD kanal, also ein grosser kanal,
ich werde an einem Übergang zwischen Spundwand und Steinen angeln!
mfg

was haltet ihr von meinem Plan?!


----------



## Ukeleidriller (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

ich hatte mich gerade gewundert wo der verwesungsgeruch herkommt . . . . . 

dann viel mir auf daß es der thread ist :q


----------



## Firehawk81 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Fischmehlboilie <----eher im Sommer verwenden, jetzt süße Sachen.

Füttern werde ich 1 Woche, jeden Tag 1kg Hartmais, und 200g Boilies, und dazu noch 200 g 4mm Hailbuttpellets, <----- für mein geschmack zu viel und die 4mm Hailbuttpellets bringen dir hauptsächlich nur kleinzeug.

Groß Anfüttern (auf Karpfen) würde ich zu der Jahreszeit eh nicht. Lieber mal genau das Gewässer lesen und nur ein wenig vorfüttern.


----------



## Oeschi (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Da es sich um den RMD Kanal handelt finde ich die Menge jetzt nicht übertrieben. Habe aber keine Erfahrung an dem Kanal. 

Würde jedoch auch die Pellets eine Nummer größer wählen.

Evt. nur mit Pellet und Boilie anfüttern, damit nicht alles vom Kleinzeug vernichtet wird.


----------



## rainerle (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

Die Menge an Futter ist ok - denn am RMD geht's leider nur übers Futter. Mais & Tigers würde ich als Hakenköder weglassen - bringt am RMD nur unnötig viel Brachsen. Menge der Boilies würde ich erhöhen - und den Hakenköder würde ich vorher auswaschen, denn den "frischen" Boilie lassen sie i.d.R. im RMD liegen.


----------



## MrCarphunter (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

danke für die vielen Verbesserungsvorschläge,
ich habe nix gegen Brassen im Februar usw,
denn hauptsache es "rührt sich was"!!!
mfg


----------



## MrCarphunter (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

ich hab mir heute noch Thunfisch und Frolic gekauft,
das Frolic(?)
löst sich innerhalb von 3h auf, und macht so eine super wolke!
ich werde desweiteren auch mit Paniermehlballen mit Thunfisch füttern!
Das Heisst dann täglich:
5 Paniermehlballen mit Thunfisch(Tennisballgrösse)
300g Frolic
200g Fischmehlboilies
1KG Hartmais+Weizen
100g Tigernüsse(jeden 3. Tag)
200g Frolicboilies
mal sehen was dann so geht!
mfg
MrCarphunter


----------



## Ukeleidriller (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

der kanal ist schon im sommer nicht einfach, im winter umso schwerer.

ich wünsche dir viel glück. halte uns auf dem laufenden wie es war.


----------



## rainerle (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*

interessant, dass Du aus Münster weißt wie "unser" RMD tickt! Wie kommst Du zu Deinem Wissen Ukelei?


----------



## Wickedstyler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*



MrCarphunter schrieb:


> ich hab mir heute noch Thunfisch und Frolic gekauft,
> das Frolic(?)
> löst sich innerhalb von 3h auf, und macht so eine super wolke!
> ich werde desweiteren auch mit Paniermehlballen mit Thunfisch füttern!
> ...



hammer was ihr alles vorfüttert .. vorallem die mengen .. und das über tage ..


----------



## MrCarphunter (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> hammer was ihr alles vorfüttert .. vorallem die mengen .. und das über tage ..


@die andren
danke für die glückwünsche... mal sehen, ob was geht, melde mich sobald bewegung in die Sache (die Rolle) Kommt!
@Wickedstyler, es ist ein grosser Kanal!
da muss man schon was machen, damit di efische auf dem futter bleiben...:m#6


----------



## Ukeleidriller (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen im Februar*



rainerle schrieb:


> interessant, dass Du aus Münster weißt wie "unser" RMD tickt! Wie kommst Du zu Deinem Wissen Ukelei?



ach das reinerle meldet sich auch mal wieder in gewohnter provokanter manier. |rolleyes
du hättest deine kanpp bemessenen zellen etwas mehr fordern sollen, dann wärst du darauf gekommen daß meine äußerung allgemein auf das kanalangeln bezogen ist.
denn so massiv unterscheidet sich "euer" kanal nicht von "unserem" #h


----------

